# Keeping my word!



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

OK guys, I've been off for last couple of days....Being extremely busy..
I got a bit depressed and tired of everything, and days passed in such manner until today..

In the morning my girlfriend came to me with the package in the hands, she took it out of the mailbox.... HADRIAN's PACK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yeah, this is the small conversation we had about the "mysterious pack"couple of weeks ago:


QUOTE(Thordrian @ Oct 7 2009 said:


> I need you to have it, I need to see pictures of you using it.
> ..
> and this was my reply
> ..
> ...



So I opened the pack today, and really....it's such an awesome killer thingy..

As promised I took some pictures.....

....but I won't post it, as i really don't think you guys could handle it.....Some of you would probably die of sheer sight of sexyness, others would fall in love with me, and die out of misery because I'm taken, some would probably loose sight of such beauty, get run over by a car, and die.....some would start drooling over me, and drown in their own saliva..

I really don't want for GBAtemp to loose members, so no pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: Actually I'll let you decide (in the spirit of Halloween) if you're prepared to give your entire life for couple of moments, to look at the Ultimate SEXY ever..
Nobody has ever posted anything of such caliber on GBAtemp yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT2: As of now, 17 people expressed will to look at the most graphic, shocking and sexy pictures temp has ever seen! dice even showed some love, and him being temps supervisor, means these pictures are bound to be exposed!
*
BE WARNED, THESE PICTURES ARE IN SOME WAY EXPLICIT!! DO NOT CHECK THE SPOILER IF YOU ARE EASILY OFFENDED!!

AND EVERYBODY, HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!*



Spoiler


















You've got to grab the bull by the horns!!










..and never let go!!






I MEAN, LOOK AT THIS!!!



CLASS MOTIVATOR!


Spoiler











Veho's EPIC tour poster!!


Spoiler











Bullfight picture!


Spoiler











Funny pictures made by other members!


Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## iFish (Oct 30, 2009)

but we already have oyur picture


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> but we already have oyur picture


No buddy....this is something NOBODY EVER SEEN BEFORE!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's ultimately sexy and shocking..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2009)

Post the pics!  There can never be enough Toni sexiness on the temp!


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 30, 2009)

The poll looks pretty one-sided so far..


----------



## Justin121994 (Oct 30, 2009)

Post it Post it.. ahahah.. I'm in.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2009)

Who the hell said no! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Heads will roll!


----------



## iFish (Oct 30, 2009)

it better not be what i think it is lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Who the hell said no!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Two people are afraid that they might survive!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe it's really better to keep the pictures for myself  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 you Trolley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can always count on you!


----------



## iFish (Oct 30, 2009)

al hail trolley dave, i must bow down


----------



## Justin121994 (Oct 30, 2009)

I want to die jk.. Post it already =p


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, nobody should feel the need to bow down to me.  Sending me money by paypal is acceptable though! lol


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 30, 2009)

don worry about me, i have mystical sunglasses to block out any scary bits


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 30, 2009)

I survive the mcgiygas, I dreamed about getting stab and killed multiple of times. I don't THINK anything you can show me will steal my soul.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

Pictures will be posted when *dice* shows some love in this thread....

..or when we reach the number of 15 willing suiciders!!


----------



## dice (Oct 30, 2009)

dice loves you.

Now post the pics you tease!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> dice loves you.
> 
> Now post the pics you tease!








Now how could I say no to this?!

Pictures will be SPOILER updated in the first post!


----------



## Shakraka (Oct 30, 2009)

.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

"Shame", what is that, never heard of such word?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Hadrian mate.....thanks for a wonderful gift, made me and my girl smile, and very happy!

As I promised, pictures delivered!

Talk about Hadrian's awesomeness and my sexyness can be continued on this thread!


----------



## asdf (Oct 30, 2009)

I...I can't....Live....Too....Much.....SEXY!


----------



## Justin121994 (Oct 30, 2009)

omg i'm dead so painful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















 too much for me


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 30, 2009)

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Advi (Oct 30, 2009)

I can honestly say, this is probably the most epically winning thread I have ever seen.


----------



## Jdbye (Oct 30, 2009)

* Toni Plutonij is now known as Sexi Plutonij


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

Told you guys.....lives will be taken by the amount of beauty shown!

I see it has been approved by tinyT as well


----------



## redact (Oct 30, 2009)

XD
OMG they were epically funny XD
"you've got to grab the bull by the horns"


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 30, 2009)

*Falls flat face-down*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2009)

I can see why you had to post the warning, that's a whole lot of sexiness going on there!  Now if you'll excuse me, I have some fapping to do! lol


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 30, 2009)

Who stole Toni and replaced him with *PURE AWESOME?!?!*


----------



## Orc (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice stuff.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 30, 2009)

err... what just happened? 

/me goes and have another look and return 

Arghh, it burns, too much sexiness, arghh, brb while i google for some stuff...  must find balance, too much hawtness in pics


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I can see why you had to post the warning, that's a whole lot of sexiness going on there!  Now if you'll excuse me, I have some fapping to do! lol
> You see! Yeah, I'm worried for my fellows here
> 
> 
> ...


I swear at the moment, I thought it's you on the pictures, but then I realized.....it's me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to everybody who's still alive, and is able to post, others who are still shocked by the sexy, wait couple of hours! You should be able to post then


----------



## dice (Oct 30, 2009)

...well that blew my mind.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> ...well that blew my mind.









Trust me dice, when you hook up with some girl, play this pictures as a slideshow on the projector, so while you're making love, you both can look at it..you'll have MOST INTENSE SEX EVER!!

I took this pictures to make the World a better place, so EVERYBODY CAN ENJOY!!


----------



## vergilite (Oct 30, 2009)

ah so thats wat toni's ass looks like NOW I AM COMPLETE


----------



## cornaljoe (Oct 30, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, Toni you are THE MAN!!!  This has to be the most awesome thread of all time on GBATemp!


----------



## blueskies (Oct 30, 2009)

Toni, had to chime in, that was pure sex. I'm seriously considering breaking out my elephant thong and camera, but I know I can't compete. :win:


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 30, 2009)

Best. Thread. Evar.

*can't stop looking...and laughing*

You're a far braver (and sexier) man than I'll ever be.


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 30, 2009)

You, my good sir, are a god among man. Those chiseled features are only accentuated by that stuffed animal over your crotch.


----------



## Justin121994 (Oct 30, 2009)

lmao I'm still laughing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you really are a man o.o i would never do that.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













    new meaning to sexy


----------



## Lazycus (Oct 30, 2009)

"Marion, don't look at it!  Shut your eyes Marion, don't look at it no matter what happens!"





Were the bowler & wristwatch really needed?

Another image(s) that can't be erased from my brain.  Damn internet.  I was warned.


----------



## zeromac (Oct 30, 2009)

Thats disgusting!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 30, 2009)

Lmao @ The Ninty tattoo on your rear


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 30, 2009)

What could I possibly say that would do those pictures justice?


----------



## geminisama (Oct 30, 2009)

That Nintendo logo on your ass is pure win.

Now I have to question my sexuality, having seen those stunningly sexylicious pictures. I was warned, and I didn't heed it.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Oct 30, 2009)

scary....

I would die of embarrasment if i did that my friend.
You are a brave one Toni Plutonij


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 30, 2009)

Glad it cheered you up bud, been waiting for you to get that for weeks but the damn Royal Mail sent it back to me.  I wonder if the postman touch the part that makes a noise and got freaked out?

I should have requested raulpica pics of him in those knickers.


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 30, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Lmao @ The Ninty tattoo on your rear


Unfortunately, he doesn't have the "Seal of Quality"


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 30, 2009)

lol, why would he need that, he himself IS the seal of quality


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

:wub.

Awwww man.....you all cheered me up in this early morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really can't say I didn't warned you all! But I guess you had to look for yourselves! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






And just as Hadrian Thordrian said..... IT MAKES SOUND (if you touch it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) haha..


----------



## Domination (Oct 30, 2009)

Awwww, I'm so jealous of your sexayness. But I'm afraid there really is reincarnation, so I don't dare to suicide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn... Hadrian doesn't even send me a kiss.... Not that I'll want anything =P


----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> What could I possibly say that would do those pictures justice?


"They should have sent a poet..." 







*right click, Save As...*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

I know that most of you here saved my pictures and use it as a desktop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Some might even print it out, or make a poster out of it


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 30, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I know that most of you here saved my pictures and use it as a desktop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck that. I am making a photo masaic in you honur.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 30, 2009)

wow you got guts!
Toni Rocks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I Fainted


----------



## iFish (Oct 30, 2009)

lol you were licked why you have a nintendo logo on you ass?


----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Some might even print it out, or make a poster out of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Off to Photoshop


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> lol you were licked why you have a nintendo logo on you ass?


Because I'm a huge Nintendo handheld fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I really felt like doing it..

And yeah....I was licked!













EDIT: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha, that would be awesome Veho! "Sexxier then Sex!!" and "Stare at the eyes of the bull!"...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 priceless!


----------



## luke_c (Oct 30, 2009)

Pure class.


----------



## iFish (Oct 30, 2009)

pure classyness lol that picture is burned in my find from her licking you lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2009)

That poster is pure win Toni mate!  And Veho mate, I wanna see that poster too so get to work!


----------



## iFish (Oct 30, 2009)

pure awsome ness the just flips ma ship lol im glad you put a bull over your penis


----------



## budrow66 (Oct 30, 2009)

I am confused. Yet oddly aroused and satisfied all at the same time.
Toni stars in A Clockwork Porno. LOL
Thanks for the laugh man.


----------



## iFish (Oct 30, 2009)

have a good day guys im off to the hospital


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> That poster is pure win Toni mate!  And Veho mate, I wanna see that poster too so get to work!
> Yeah, me as well....some cheap PhotoShopping required
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck ifish, get back to us soon, and fingers crossed you get fixed!


----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Good luck ifish, get back to us soon, and *fingers crossed you get fixed!*


OMG fish gonna get neutered!


----------



## camurso_ (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 30, 2009)

Tht is amazing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just want to grab it and give it a big hug


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 30, 2009)

It could have been any of these instead:





















There was also a crocodile one that roared and a snowman one (penis went into the carrot) that sung jingle bells.

Think I made the right choice.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2009)

You definitely made the right choice mate, that one is totally Toni!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 30, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> You definitely made the right choice mate, that one is totally Toni!


Ah Dave!  Give us your address, I feel like sending you something.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2009)

Thordrian said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will send you a PM in a sec!


----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Tht is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Haaaahahaha, it's sooooo cool, cheepest and trashies example of a great poster.....I'll have to put it in my resime (CV)!
Will update first post with it!


----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2009)

I was going for that "bad black and white photocopy on colored paper" look, but I couldn't resist making the text in color


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

It's totally trashy! Just as it's supposed to be.....
hahaha


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> You know you'll have to post pictures, of whatever you get!!! YOU KNOW THAT, RIGHT?!?!?!
> 
> Of course I'll post pics, just try and stop me!
> 
> ...








 That is pure class Veho mate!


----------



## iFish (Oct 30, 2009)

dave your gonna post almos naked pictures of your self ? this hopfully wont become a trend in the temp


----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> dave your gonna post almos naked pictures of your self ? this hopfully wont become a trend in the temp


On the other hand, what if the trend spreads to the _girls_ of Temp?


----------



## iFish (Oct 30, 2009)

fine let me rephrase this i hope this dosnt become a trend with the GUYS of gbatemp


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly Veho mate!  Any female temper over the age of 17 who wants to join in the trend is more then welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We don't discriminate here, we're forward thinking gamers.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

I can flash my tits if anybody wants to see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Damn....already did that!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 30, 2009)

*requests addresses from various girlie tempers*

Seriously there are some basques the Mrs has that she doesn't need, come on girls let us see you in them.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

....ugh, if you insist....

OK, send it here, I'll put it on!


----------



## iFish (Oct 30, 2009)

isnt that a rule againts posting porno? girls if you dont wanna be baned keep your bar on


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> isnt that a rule againts posting porno? girls if you dont wanna be baned keep your bar on


Dude, don't you see.....staff is organizing it....no banning will happen


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 30, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> isnt that a rule againts posting porno? girls if you dont wanna be baned keep your bar on


Its not porn its art.


----------



## iFish (Oct 30, 2009)

oh ok then go for it lol but i dont think any girls will offer


----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> fine let me rephrase this i hope this dosnt become a trend with the GUYS of gbatemp


I share your concern. If any more Tempers joins this thread there's a very real possibility that the sheer accumulated sex might make somebody's head explode. Specially trained moderators will monitor the thread (sitting on a block of ice and dousing themselves in cold water every now and then, lest they catch fire) and make sure no two pictures are on the same page to avoid a lethal concentration. Readers are advised to switch to flash-based memory, because the raw animal magnetism might wipe conventional hard drives.


----------



## playallday (Oct 30, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> oh ok then go for it lol but i dont think any girls will offer


We can hope.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

Everything said is completely true!!

Couple of people willing to expose, it really might put the GBAtemp down..
I think we could bring down the Playgirl, or some other such magazines!!


----------



## iFish (Oct 30, 2009)

like a guys night


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Everything said is completely true!!
> 
> Couple of people willing to expose, it really might put the GBAtemp down..
> I think we could bring down the Playgirl, or some other such magazines!!



GBAtemp calenders for the GBAtemp shop!


----------



## iFish (Oct 30, 2009)

i dont think girls would wana expose them selfves on a GAMING site if this was a porn site they would but not a game site


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 30, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> i dont think girls would wana expose them selfves on a GAMING site if this was a porn site they would but not a game site




Yeah, all the really classy ladies dream of being on porn sites.

But maybe we've got one or two gamer girls with really low standards. 

One can always hope.


----------



## iFish (Oct 30, 2009)

if they have low satnders i bet their ugly lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

Bit of sexyness in the meantime....


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 30, 2009)

Now that's just uncalled for!
There are some truly lovely ladies in the world who have little sense or decency.

And with just a little practice you can pick them out in a crowd.

If you'd like to learn this skill send three easy payments of $29.95 to:

Vulpes Abnocto
116 Stagnation Ln.
Appalachia USA, 66666


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 30, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epic idea, screw the google cash! GBAtemp staff in sexually explicit poses, 12 months of the year on young kids walls will be our road to riches!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(or prison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

OK GUYS:.....I DIGG THE CALENDAR IDEA!!!

Let's do it for the 2010!! Something in this fashion?!?!
12 sexiest tempers!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Epic idea, screw the google cash! GBAtemp staff in sexually explicit poses, 12 months of the year on young kids walls will be our road to riches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They might even make a film about us!  "The Full Tempy"


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

Killer idea!

I can see it work!

Or there could be two versions as p1ngy said, staff only....and Regular most wanted tempers!!

Also, lilsypha is a staff, isn't she


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2009)

Promote Little to staff, there's 2 months of the year covered with her and lilsypha!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 30, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Promote Little to staff, there's 2 months of the year covered with her and lilsypha!



Screw that just steal Littles Halloween entry and use that for Miss October!


Stealing from women is what heroes do!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Promote Little to staff, there's 2 months of the year covered with her and lilsypha!








Now that's planning ahead....
How old is tinyT?!?! Haaaahahaha...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 30, 2009)

This calendar needs more Costello


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'm thinking that we need Ace, shaun and Costello together on one!!!!!
Don't think that paper could handle it tho!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait what? Little has sent in a pic of herself in her Halloween costume? Be back shortly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And is it really stealing or is it just managing their "inventory" in a manner that they don't have to worry their pretty little heads about.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 30, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't think our eyes could take that!







Addendum:

Toni,

budrow66 and I had a question about your little "wooly bully" there, 
but since he didn't ask, I now have to:

Is the "nose" ring part of the thong, or is that an accessory you had already?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> don't think our eyes could take that!



We'd definitely have to put a health and safety warning on there, and maybe give out some kind of safety glasses. But this could lead to bigger and better things for tempers, modeling careers and hopefully possibly a career in porn!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 30, 2009)

This thread should be closed! Pornographic material is not allowed on GBAtemp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, where's that "What nightmares are made of" thread? We've got a new addition, fellows.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 30, 2009)

There is nothing at all pornographic about this thread (yet)

you simply have a Dirty McMind



EDIT: 

I've now officially said more on this one thread than I've said on the entire forum this year. 

Nicely done, Toni!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Toni,
> 
> budrow66 and I had a question about your little "wooly bully" there,
> but since he didn't ask, I now have to:
> ...


:meh:

Partypooper! This is pure art! And if you find this to be a Nightmare, I'd like to see your sweet dreams!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 30, 2009)

I do say Toni, that pic of yours is unique and quite charming :giggles:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I've now officially said more on this one thread than I've said on the entire forum this year.
> 
> Nicely done, Toni!
> 
> ...








 Wich one?!

And thanks!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2009)

The sexiness has overloaded his vision so much his brain would only let him take one in!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 30, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The sexiness has overloaded his vision so much his brain would only let him take one in!



Well let just say I'm imagining him riding a real bull grabbing one hand to its horns, while the other grabbing his crotch.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

Awwww man.....some most EPIC priceless posts have been made in this thread


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 30, 2009)

I dare you to make a calendar and sell it in the temp store hahaha. I'm sure many peeps would buy it!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> I dare you to make a calendar and sell it in the temp store hahaha. I'm sure many peeps would buy it!


You dare ME?!?! Or you dare US?!?!

I mean, I could dress up again, and throw couple more poses for the benefit of Temp! Design a calendar, but i doubt we could go beyond digital print 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dare is a dare...there's no way back now!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2009)

Count me in for the calender too once the package from Hadrian arrives! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit : I've even thought of a title.  "GBAtemp 2010 : Hadrians package shots"!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Count me in for the calender too once the package from Hadrian arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, it's set....we're doing it!

We'll see if anyone else is up for it.....I'll ask Hadrian who else got stuff like that, and "Hadrians package shots" sounds just about right!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2009)

If no-one else wants to do it we'll just start taking their pics from the Tempers Pics thread and photoshopping their heads on to our bodies!


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 31, 2009)

Cue the Cleveland voice:

"Ohhhhhh Toni, thats naaaaasssty."


----------



## Domination (Oct 31, 2009)

D:

Dave going near naked? I think lots of liquid will fly.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2009)

That's disgusting Dommy, talking about fapping to my picture like that!


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 31, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> That's disgusting Dommy, talking about fapping to my picture like that!


To each their own Dave, to each their own.


----------



## Domination (Oct 31, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> That's disgusting Dommy, talking about fapping to my picture like that!



There is no such thing as a man who wouldn't fap to your picture, only a hypocritical man in denial.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 31, 2009)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very true Dommy, now if only I could get women to think along the same lines I'd be alright!


----------



## iFish (Oct 31, 2009)

im back what did i miss. i needed sleep

*Posts merged*

its not a naked magazin right?


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 31, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> im back what did i miss. i needed sleep



A nude calendar is being made, and we decided you will be the center fold!


----------



## iFish (Oct 31, 2009)

sounds good but im fourteen and how no camara lol child porno is a no no


----------



## Domination (Oct 31, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But women should think something like 'There is no such thing as other men, there is only Dave" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'm not that young, I'll be sixteen next year.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 31, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



glad i am not the only one who plays this song whenever i see the word hero


----------



## cracker (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow... Tubgirl move over... Toni you are so getting arrested.. Good luck in prison man... ;D


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 31, 2009)

What have I started?  A gift of love has turned into a money making idea, capitalist pigs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Mrs reckons that the "gift" I send Dave should be then sent on to other members and each member should take a picture of that.  Can't say that many people would want to put their dick near something that has been touched by another man...well maybe Dommy would but hes not legal.


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 31, 2009)

Thordrian said:
			
		

> What have I started?  A gift of love has turned into a money making idea, capitalist pigs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it can just be dry cleaned. If we did that, we could also see the attendents reactions to having to wash your "gift."


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 31, 2009)

I somehow missed this thread last night but I had no idea you were a fellow bowler hat fan Mr Plutonij.


----------



## Domination (Oct 31, 2009)

Thordrian said:
			
		

> maybe Dommy would



I'm not gonna be a sexual exhibit for an online gaming forum. You are insulting my purity!


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 31, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Thordrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You insulted it yourself when you said "Dave going near naked? I think lots of liquid will fly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## Domination (Oct 31, 2009)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did I mention what kinds of liquids? Isn't your vomit liquid too?


----------



## dice (Oct 31, 2009)

[12:36]  Toni needs to do some weights or something


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 31, 2009)

so how about a music video next on the shop list?

this would be the perfect song


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> I somehow missed this thread last night but I had no idea you were a fellow bowler hat fan Mr Plutonij.


I'm a huge bowler hat fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And p1ngy......funny thing is that  weights were lifted, thing is...I'm genetically built that way....My grandpa was a lumberjack, he was a strong man, very strong man, but skinny as I am..So yeah, I doubt I'll ever become "bigger" unless I start taking stuff for mass growth, but that's a lot of money....that I don't have!


And still, skinny but SEXY!!


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Oct 31, 2009)

geminisama said:
			
		

> That Nintendo logo on your ass is pure win.



At first glance, I wouldn't have know that it was a Nintendo logo.  You have pretty good image recognition skills.


----------



## iFish (Oct 31, 2009)

wow so im the center fold eh lol no thanks ill pass from being asked weird questions


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2009)

gtmtnbiker said:
			
		

> geminisama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing is, most of the older members here already know of my "famous" Nintendo logo tattoo, as there was a thread about it


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 31, 2009)

i demand this thread to be deleted i cant stop coming back every 3 mins if toni doesnt do it im calling another mod but why the fuck does it have to be so sexy you jerk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hadrian remove this thing NOW


----------



## iFish (Oct 31, 2009)

we are mostly guys and we can admit hes just so sexy and were not gay that shows how this site can bring people toghter or sometime blow them apart


----------



## Domination (Oct 31, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> i demand this thread to be deleted i cant stop coming back every 3 mins if toni doesnt do it im calling another mod but why the fuck does it have to be so sexy you jerk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are just jealous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We need a Hadrian and Toni gay yaoi now!

And we'll have cash rolling in for the temp in billions.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> i demand this thread to be deleted i cant stop coming back every 3 mins if toni doesnt do it im calling another mod but why the fuck does it have to be so sexy you jerk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could maybe get it pinned


----------



## iFish (Oct 31, 2009)

wouldnt htis calander actallu rol alot of moneyinto the temp if we put girls in it no more slow down more money for reviews and things


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> we are mostly guys and we can admit hes just so sexy and were not gay that shows how this site can bring people toghter or sometime blow them apart


Nicely said!! This is completely true!!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 31, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> i demand this thread to be deleted i cant stop coming back every 3 mins if toni doesnt do it im calling another mod but why the fuck does it have to be so sexy you jerk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*raises warning to 99.99%*

Oh shit did I just pin this....



I DID!

*Posts merged*

Oh yeah all mods should do this when locking threads:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=188308


----------



## iFish (Oct 31, 2009)

i am known for some times making sense lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2009)

Thordrian said:
			
		

> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 31, 2009)

pin it in my mouth if you got guts

EDIT:NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! ITS PINNED NOW IM GONNA HAVE TO SET IT MY HOME PAGE


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Why is this sticked?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2009)

Because Hadrian accidentally slipped and got it pinned?!


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 1, 2009)

Damn dude you are skinny.

But cool pics bro.


----------



## L-Lawliet (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh my word
Why did my mum have to walk in just as I opened up the picture


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 1, 2009)

why did you bump it


----------



## Domination (Nov 1, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> why did you bump it



Its's not bumping, the thread isn't dead.... Plus, Toni is still alive and sexay as ever.


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 1, 2009)

I agree, the minute I saw that picture. I felt all funny in my nether regions.

OLAWL


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2009)

I work on long distance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*



			
				L-Lawliet said:
			
		

> Oh my word
> Why did my mum have to walk in just as I opened up the picture


YOu should explain to your mom that I'm a staff member here...and that I'm here just to corrup young minds!

Also, did you mom liked it?! I mean, I know it's hard to irresist!


----------



## iFish (Nov 1, 2009)

Dude I think your the most active mod I have ever seen in 1 thred.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> Dude I think your the most active mod I have ever seen in 1 thred.


I was one of more active mods on the forum..however, life kinda made me slow down a little..

Soon I'll be back full speed again


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 1, 2009)

Plutonij you bastard I was having sex with the Mrs earlier and your picture appeared in my mind, usually men make me go floppy but I came instantly and now I have to rethink my sexuality.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 2, 2009)

Thordrian said:
			
		

> Plutonij you bastard I was having sex with the Mrs earlier and your picture appeared in my mind, usually men make me go floppy but I came instantly and now I have to rethink my sexuality.








 LMAO


----------



## vergilite (Nov 2, 2009)

Cos you know it to be true!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2009)

Thordrian said:
			
		

> Plutonij you bastard I was having sex with the Mrs earlier and your picture appeared in my mind, usually men make me go floppy but I came instantly and now I have to rethink my sexuality.








Sorry, can't help it.....I know that my appearance is like a drug..I'm totally seductive..

And truth be told, the fact I came to your mind during sex doesn't mean your homosexual, or bisexual at that matter....you're simply TONISEXUAL!! I know lots of other members here are, they just don't want to admit it to themselves, and then to others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@B-Blue, haha, really made me laugh, nice one!

I'll be updating first post with all the custom made pictures by other members


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 3, 2009)

The CLASS motivator has been removed. 

Damn photobucket and their prudish ways.


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 3, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> The CLASS motivator has been removed.
> 
> Damn photobucket and their prudish ways.


What are you talking about. It is still there as they OBVIOUSLY are able to appreciate the sezy that is Toni.


----------



## PettingZoo (Nov 3, 2009)

Was feeling quite shit before, decided to go onto the temp from a while of not on it. This just made my day.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> The CLASS motivator has been removed.
> 
> Damn photobucket and their prudish ways.
> I still see it!
> ...








 I'm really glad....There is quite a few people who appreciate my bare ass..


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Lelouch (Nov 3, 2009)

Lol, words do not express how awesome this is...love it!


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 3, 2009)

lol just remembered that I wore this naked once!

So technically Plutonij dong touched Dongdrian but Dongdrian never touched Plutonij dong so that makes you ghey.  I may have even gleeted in that from excitement which means Plutonij dong may have techinically touched jizzdrian.


----------



## budrow66 (Nov 3, 2009)

Just when we thought it couldn't get any worse. You drew a picture that will never leave our minds. LOL


----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been "removed due to terms of use violation" or some other lame reason... Clear your cahce and try reloading it, you'll see it's gone. 

Meh, photobucket just can't handle the smexy. Upload it to a different host.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2009)

Thordrian said:
			
		

> lol just remembered that I wore this naked once!
> 
> So technically Plutonij dong touched Dongdrian but Dongdrian never touched Plutonij dong so that makes you ghey.  I may have even gleeted in that from excitement which means Plutonij dong may have techinically touched jizzdrian.
> 
> ...


I really don't get the logic behind it..
It's no pornography, nor the excess nudity (I've seen worse on the front page of Photobucket, bare asses, girl asses that is...naked bodies etc.)
I don't see the term I violated..
I have re-uploaded photos again....just to see if they'll remove them again.
And funny thing is that they removed Class motivator, and picture where I'm holding the horns, but they didn't remove PhotoShopped picture of the same pose, me holding the horns, in that Rodeo picture?!?!
Also, they left all other photos, my ass, everything.....I really don't get it..


----------



## iFish (Nov 4, 2009)

it even says not to look if you are offend eassillu


----------



## Ducky (Nov 4, 2009)

Toni , Im not sure you noticed but your wearing nothing but a small bullmask on your winnie .

I swear.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh crap just realised that I actually put the pouch on the wrong way at first so technically Dongdrian has been on Plutonij arse crack.

Oh the shame/pride/guilt.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2009)

Ducky said:
			
		

> Toni , Im not sure you noticed but your wearing nothing but a small bullmask on your winnie .
> 
> I swear.
> I just checked.....It appears I really do, however I can't recall the moment it happened!
> ...


Damn Hadrian, every day you find a way to make it a bit more disgusting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But one question popped in my mind! How big (or should I say small) that Dongdrian is, if you managed to cover it with that ass string?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









One more thing, I think I'll save up some money, get the Bull to the scientists, get them to take your DNA off of it and I'M GOING TO CLONE YOU!!!!

(for my own pleasure)


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 4, 2009)

Where did I say that it covered Dongdrian? Dongdrian simply scraped past it (it hurt my cockholedrian for a few weeks), there should be more Testydrian sweat on there than Gleetdrian.







Damn I'm even started to annoy myself with this drian shit.



			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> One more thing, I think I'll save up some money, get the Bull to the scientists, get them to take your DNA off of it and I'M GOING TO CLONE YOU!!!!
> (for my own pleasure)


You mean I could finally have a friend?


----------



## alidsl (Nov 4, 2009)

Sheeeeesh this dancing banana has split


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 4, 2009)

Thordrian said:
			
		

> Damn I'm even started to annoy myself with this drian shit.


Glad I'm not the only one! 
You're a great guy and all, but damndrian.


----------



## soulfire (Nov 4, 2009)

omg

gbatemp is not for litle childeren anymore XD


----------



## rikuumi (Dec 5, 2009)

oh my god.... im shocked


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 5, 2009)

It's........been......BUMPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 5, 2009)

As it deserves to be!  It should be a permanent link on the front page!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 5, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> As it deserves to be!  It should be a permanent link on the front page!


Front page news?!


To attract fresh meat!


----------



## dice (Dec 5, 2009)

I clicked here hoping to see the director's cut :'(


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 5, 2009)

this thread shall never die


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 5, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> I clicked here hoping to see the director's cut :'(


Playing with the devil, eh?


You sure you want some more dicey?!


----------



## iFish (Dec 5, 2009)

dirctors cut!!! dice are you afraid to grab the bull by the horns?


----------



## Cannonman (Dec 5, 2009)

Toni are those piercings on your arm???


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 5, 2009)

No get this porn of da temp!


----------



## razorback78 (Dec 5, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> this thread shall never die


lol.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 5, 2009)

OMG that is amazing. My roommate as of last year had an elephant G string hahaha but i really like the bull. Btw i have to say your tattoos are sick nasty awesome. However i must admit that the first thing i noticed in the second pic down was the nintendo on you ass. Awesome.


----------



## Davess (Dec 6, 2009)

Bull looks kinda small


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 6, 2009)

Your pictures are too awesome for words!


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 11, 2009)

Man Toni You Rock


----------



## Frestyle_monsta (Dec 11, 2009)

Toni plutinij isa bitch.
Hes full of shit 
he aint rich 
but a fuckin prick

*Posts merged*

Hey toni no offense im sorry please dont ban me
peace out.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 11, 2009)

spammer alert 
toni get the ban hammer


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 11, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> spammer alert
> toni get the ban hammer


Yeah man NOBODY insults TONI! DIE frestyle_monsta!


----------



## Raika (Dec 11, 2009)

Frestyle_monsta said:
			
		

> Toni plutinij isa bitch.
> Hes full of shit
> he aint rich
> but a fuckin prick
> ...


You STFU bastard.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 11, 2009)

@devesh_zelda:lol how do you know toni it says you just joined today


----------



## prowler (Dec 11, 2009)

she be trollin'


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 11, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> @devesh_zelda:lol how do you know toni it says you just joined today



uhhh...


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow, I haven't seen a man so revealing without it being porn. With that said though, goddamnit I want a buffalo like that.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 11, 2009)

Frestyle_monsta said:
			
		

> Toni plutinij isa bitch.
> Hes full of shit
> he aint rich
> but a fuckin prick



Toni Plutonij is a god
He's so awesome and very cool
If I had to choose between you and him
I'd choose him because you are a fool... (plus he has a bull!)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 11, 2009)

I simply had to quote tinyts song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij is a god
> He's so awesome and very cool
> If I had to choose between you and him
> I'd choose him because you are a fool... (plus he has a bull!)
> ...


Well, you know what to do!

GRAB HIM BY THE HORNS!!


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 11, 2009)

Hee.  I like it.  My gay guy friend decided that it would be a good idea to go as a cowboy...and got a horse one to "ride" on.  I was laughing my head off!


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 12, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> @devesh_zelda:lol how do you know toni it says you just joined today


Toni is so famous he's also on google. How could anybody not know the great Plutonij? (no joke intended)


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 12, 2009)

devesh_zelda said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


w/e

k back on topic toni im making an m3 sakura skin on this topic itll be done by xmas im also making skins on other funny threads


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 16, 2009)

nvm it would be double posting


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 16, 2009)

You can't drive away, delete or forget the SEXY!

It's just the way stuff works, same as day comes after night!


----------



## WildWon (Dec 16, 2009)

So it looks like i'll have to come back to this thread when i'm not at work.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 16, 2009)

will you post my sakura skin here on xmas


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 16, 2009)

We need more WildWon here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He missed out on the perfection and good times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*



			
				WildWon said:
			
		

> So it looks like i'll have to come back to this thread when i'm not at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				WildWon said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Rockstar @ Dec 16 2009, 06:03 PM) will you post my sakura skin here on xmas


Skin will go to fist post!


----------



## Mylar (Dec 17, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=197097

See this thread.

For the fireball motion, ignore the outline and use a pelvic thrust to let the bull do the work.

Post the save.

Win


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 17, 2009)

Mylar said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=197097
> 
> See this thread.
> 
> ...


If anybody can do this, I'd love to see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't have DSi


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 18, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Densetsu, you're my master! I learned from you, so is there any other way, then be awesome?!


But I still can't grab the bull by the horns like you do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: You should put on a pair of assless chaps.









Imagine this...multiplied by over 9000 with a Nintendo logo on the ass cheek.


Could you make a Sakura skin of you and your sexy bull and send it only to me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT*
I made an M3 Sakura wallpaper!



Spoiler



[titleownload: Toni Love]*Toni Plutonij - Now on M3 Sakura!
A GBAtemp Exclusive*













Spoiler: Wallpaper in Action 1













Spoiler: Wallpaper in Action 2













Spoiler: Wallpaper in Action 3










My friend has been asking if he could borrow my DS.  I think I'll loan it to him with this wallpaper set as the background 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But he might go mad due to the extreme beauty


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 18, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> My friend has been asking if he could borrow my DS.  I think I'll loan it to him with this wallpaper set as the background
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But if he cannot handle such beauty, he is no friend of yours. Nice wallpaper by the way. I like the way that Toni is on it.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 18, 2009)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Densetsu3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, you're absolutely right.  Anyone who can't handle the beauty is no friend of mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hereby declare everyone on this thread (except the haters who trolled here) my new friends.  Everyone else can go to hell.  

Thanks, it's my first Sakura wallpaper ever.  Now I get to see Toni's sexy ass every time I turn on my DS!

*EDIT*
I've PMed Hadrian about starting a world-wide campaign to put Toni and his bull on every DS across the world.  I'm waiting to hear back from him.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 18, 2009)

Awwww man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Works good with Sakuratronic I see! hahahaha


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 18, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Awwww man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was afraid to try it with any other skin.  It's like mixing two unknown chemicals together...it could be dangerous for the DS.  

Sakuratronic and the Toni Love wallpaper work together in harmony.  It seems to me that in combining them together, the deadly blasts of true beauty cancel each other out and keep the user safe!


----------



## WildWon (Dec 18, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy balls man. That is one of the funniest things i've seen in a long time.











Can you make one for CycloDS? (i'd do it myself, cept my puter's in the shitter, and i REALLY don't think i should do this at work.)


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 18, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Holy balls man. That is one of the funniest things i've seen in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll see what I can do!  I've never made a CycloDS skin before, but I just found the skin tester and it looks simple enough.  It's just a matter of finding some icons that are sexy enough to go with the backgrounds.

Man, screw skins and wallpapers, this should be made into a new firmware!

*EDIT*
I was going through the first post for extra material for the skin, and then I saw this: 




Apparently it's too sexy to be hosted on Photobucket!  Toni's pic violated Photobucket the way WildWon violates Toni!  Whatever that photo was Toni, I want it for the skin!  Please reupload!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 19, 2009)

Second time they've removed my picture/s..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And this is hilarious! hahaha, you're crazy!

If I get an inspiration, I might take another photoshoot!

What do you say we contact Moonlight and let him base the new firmware off of these pictures!
Don't know if it's such a great idea, as he might die from surprise, too much sexy!

I almost fell in love with myself the other day looking at these pictures!


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 20, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Second time they've removed my picture/s.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pasc (Mar 23, 2010)

the one the tempers made is GOLDEN xD.

Dude you sure got guts or an EGO big enough to fit two persons.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 23, 2010)

I didn't need to see that.

But I fucking lol'd.


----------



## dice (Oct 7, 2010)

I DEMAND TO SEE MORE PICS!


----------



## Rydian (Oct 7, 2010)

The curt one totally killed me.

Also nice nintendo tattoo.
On the butt.
Only on GBAtemp...


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 7, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> I DEMAND TO SEE MORE PICS!


Yes. We have been waiting ages for your second photo shoot.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm just NOW seeing this, a whole year later but... wow. Mere words cannot express how I feel about this controversial topic. So I DRAWEDED something INSTEADS:


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 8, 2010)

I still haven't found a pouch to follow this up, this is my one hit wonder I guess.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 8, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> I still haven't found a pouch to follow this up, this is my one hit wonder I guess.


When are we gonna get pics of YOU in a pouch?

Find a cow one or something...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 8, 2010)

Who brought this thing back alive?

These Pics bring back good times.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 8, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> When are we gonna get pics of YOU in a pouch?
> 
> Find a cow one or something...


When I find a pouch that can contain the monster well enough for it to be photographed and shown on a forum where penis pics aren't allowed.*


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 8, 2010)

I think if you put them in spoiler tags its okay...

SO DID ANYBODIES LIKEDED MAI DRAWINGS?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 8, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I saw an elephant "pouch" the other day and thought of Toni.

Also @ Martin's pic.... BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!





Toni needs to make that last image his avatar.


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 8, 2010)

Martin you are a genius


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 8, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> SO DID ANYBODIES LIKEDED MAI DRAWINGS?


So happy that they would have raised a trunk somewhat.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 8, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Toni needs to make that last image his avatar.


Everybody does.

The entire forum.

WHO'S WITH ME?


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 8, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AM!!!


----------



## Rydian (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2010)

.


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 9, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

>


Done.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2010)

This thing revived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess interest is high..OK, gonna do the new set of pictures tomorrow, when girlfriend is around! Time to dust the old Bull and put it to some work, eh?


----------



## jan777 (Oct 10, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> This thing revived
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oooooooo. nice. some girlfriend action!


----------



## Midna (Oct 10, 2010)

What the fu-


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 10, 2010)

All I can say is...

...

...Nice tats! (Especially the Nintendo one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 10, 2010)

Time to make that my avatar. Bye spy ava!


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 25, 2010)

Ahem. I believe we were promised another photoshoot.


----------

